# OK big girls, and boys, time for a laugh



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

HaHa! Thats awesome!!


----------



## fire walker TWH (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, I really need one of those !!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the sign on the vest


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

teehee!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Please Pass, Wide and Slow

vs

Please Pass Wide and Slow(ly)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like it-did you have it made special? Or do it yourself?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My husband says the same about mine!:lol:

(we all wear them, although my liveries ones are pink)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought it, they are easily available Fluorescent Reflective Tabard Please Pass Wide & Slow | eBay


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I just realised my pics are of a slightly different wording... I can't find any of me wearing mine


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I want flashing yellow lights and "WIDE LOAD" on mine.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you don`t look over weight to me


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I want flashing yellow lights and "WIDE LOAD" on mine.


Love it  I want the same.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

:lol: I used to ride a very overweight quarter horse named Bambi at a rescue who basically did walk and a little trot if you pestered her enough(I was riding to make her behave and actually listen to the rider not just walk around with a person on her back)

We kept saying we were going to get signs that said "Wide Load" and then take 2 minis and put lights and smaller signs on them and walk them in a line that went mini-Bambi-mini and enter a costume class.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl: That would of been great Eclipse


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

A hundred years ago when I wore my first brand new yellow running shorts and tank top, I came home from a run/walk to tell my husband that I looked so good that I was stopping traffic. He said, "Not surprised....they probably thought you were a school bus and weren't allowed to pass!" I have to admit that I laughed out loud, it was so funny how he said it, and then I had to scold him for saying it....


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha!! These are great!


----------

